# Software Build v10.2 2020.20.* (latest 2020.20.17)



## garsh

*Resources for Software Information:*

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
*Specific Software Versions:*

2020.20 1c89cdae7378 (2020-05-21)
2020.20.1 552e77693750 (2020-05-27)
2020.20.5 b1e18f9f15b0 (2020-06-04)
2020.20.11 b47457a9356a (2020-06-06)
2020.20.12 d2c8a3e110f4 (2020-06-09)
2020.20.13 bd621ce1cc98 (2020-06-12)
2020.20.15 025ce163fabc (2020-06-21)
2020.20.17 301e3e6efcc9 (2020-07-02)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software v10.2 2020.16.*
*Release Notes:*

*Fallout Shelter*​Fallout Shelter puts you in control of a state-of-the-art underground Vault from Vault-Tec. Build the perfect Vault, keep your Dwellers happy, and protect them from the dangers of the Wasteland.​​To play Fallout Shelter, tap Entertainment from the Application Launcher, then Arcade > Fallout Shelter.​​*Theater Mode Improvements*​With this release, you can now play, pause, and skip video playback with your steering wheel controls while using Theater Mode. As usual, Theater Mode is only available while your vehicle is in PARK.​​*TRAX Improvements*​We have added a piano roll view that allows you to edit and fine tune notes in a track. You can now tap in view to create a note, move or resize it by dragging the tail end of a note, and delete it with a long press. To play a note sound, simply hold and move the notes.​​In addition, when you tap the record button, a metronome beat will play to make it easier for you to record at the desired time.​​_This release contains minor improvements and bug fixes._​
*Release Notes for 2020.20.5:*

*GPS Update*​We have updated your car's GPS to improve its stability and tracking. Please note that with this update, the GPS in your car will temporarily recalibrate once after the update, which might cause a few minutes delay in where updating your car's position is displayed on the map.​
*Release Notes for 2020.20.13 (for Canada):*

*Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta) *​Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control is designed to recognize and respond to traffic lights and stop signs, slowing your car to a stop when using Traffic-Aware Cruise Control or Autosteer. This feature will slow the car for all detected traffic lights, including green, blinking yellow, and off lights. As your car approaches an intersection, your car will indicate the intention to slow down via a notification, slow down, and stop at the red line shown on the driving visualization.​​To continue through the stop line, pull the Autopilot stalk once or briefly press the accelerator pedal to confirm that it is safe to proceed. As with all Autopilot features, you must continue to pay attention and be ready to take immediate action, including braking because this feature may not stop for all traffic controls. This feature will be conservative, slowdown often at first, and will not attempt to turn through intersections. Over time, as we learn from the fleet, the feature will control more naturally.​​To continue through the stop line, push down the gear selector once or briefly press the accelerator pedal to confirm that it is safe to proceed. As with all Autopilot features, you must continue to pay attention and be ready to take immediate action, including braking because this feature may not stop for all traffic controls. This feature will be conservative, slowdown often at first, and will not attempt to turn through intersections. Over time, as we learn from the fleet, the feature will control more naturally.​​To enable, shift your car into PARK and tap Controls > Autopilot > Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta).​​Note: When this feature is enabled, the maximum set speed while using Autosteer off highway is limited to the speed limit of the road. Before this feature can be enabled, camera calibration may be required, and the latest version of Navigation maps must be downloaded via Wi-Fi. Please refer to the Owner's Manual for additional details about this feature.​


----------



## ibgeek

2020.20 just popped up. What could it possibly bring?


----------



## Eli

I haven't seen the full release notes yet, but apparently it includes a new game "Fallout Shelter", steering wheel controls for Theater mode, and some updates to TRAX.


----------



## sebbadp




----------



## GDN

Imagine that - an SR in GA - looks familiar.


----------



## Badmonkey

More games? What about fixing the things that really need fixing before more games


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

Badmonkey said:


> More games? What about fixing ...


Games are easier....


----------



## Chris350

and there is nothing that says that this does not include additional bugs and fixes....

So, time will tell.....

Just find it strange that they are just starting to push out the 2020.16.2.1 which has some enhancements and then 2020.20

One must assume that the 2020.20 has all the 16.2.1 in there. Because it is not a release with a lot of user upgrades (only games and small enhancements) I would think that 2020.20 would be the major pushout.


----------



## airj1012

Badmonkey said:


> More games? What about fixing the things that really need fixing before more games


Yes like multiple waypoints!


----------



## littlD

airj1012 said:


> Yes like multiple waypoints!


That's what abetterrouteplanner.com is for!


----------



## SalisburySam

Badmonkey said:


> What about fixing the things that really need fixing before more games


For moi, phantom braking comes to mind, followed by Dumb Summon, and lastly AutoPark.


----------



## skygraff

Sure would like to see the app media controls actually work during theater mode. More often than not, I sit in the back seat while watching stuff and having lunch (especially during the pandemic where take-out is the only way to "visit" a restaurant in my area) but, aside from volume, I can't control anything about my Netflix experience without having to lean forward and touch the screen. Steering wheel would be even more awkward.


----------



## ibgeek

Badmonkey said:


> More games? What about fixing the things that really need fixing before more games


There are A lot of things being done behind the scenes. They are doing a complete re-write of the AP code to take advantage of HW3. It's fairly far along now. 
The updates you are getting are things that are the types of things that they can add in the mean time and while everyone wants their car to be full self driving yesterday. That's simply not how it works.

Patience is required and will be rewarded. Any time you think to yourself "Wow this is taking too long" ask yourself who's doing FSD faster than Tesla.... Yep. No one.

On a side note, I'd be surprised if this first week 20 build goes out to more than a handful of people. 
Also ALL updates contain updates to AP tagging and other optimizations that have been made since the previous update.


----------



## ibgeek

airj1012 said:


> Yes like multiple waypoints!


Yeah I would love this as well. Someday.


----------



## iChris93

ibgeek said:


> Yeah I would love this as well. Someday.


Isn't Musk against this for some reason?


----------



## ibgeek

skygraff said:


> Sure would like to see the app media controls actually work during theater mode. More often than not, I sit in the back seat while watching stuff and having lunch (especially during the pandemic where take-out is the only way to "visit" a restaurant in my area) but, aside from volume, I can't control anything about my Netflix experience without having to lean forward and touch the screen. Steering wheel would be even more awkward.


This feature IS coming. Reference a tweet from Elon a week or two ago.


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> Isn't Musk against this for some reason?


Yes, at some point Elon responded directly to a twitter request for waypoints and said simply "no" with no elaboration.


----------



## ibgeek

iChris93 said:


> Isn't Musk against this for some reason?


Yeah I seem to remember something like that and I really don't understand why.


----------



## ibgeek

If I had to guess, I'd bet that it would in some way screw up they way they now calculate and route to super chargers for trips that need charging stops.


----------



## iChris93

ibgeek said:


> If I had to guess, I'd bet that it would in some way screw up they way they now calculate and route to super chargers for trips that need charging stops.


Could also possibly be due to not knowing how long the car will be at a waypoint, i.e. how much charge it would lose there.


----------



## FRC

Anytime I get off the beaten path I realize that I have to know my next charging solution before I leave my current one. I just want the nav system to allow me to route my path the way I want to go. When road tripping, that is rarely the shortest, quickest, or best supercharging route.


----------



## skygraff

FRC said:


> Anytime I get off the beaten path I realize that I have to know my next charging solution before I leave my current one. I just want the nav system to allow me to route my path the way I want to go. When road tripping, that is rarely the shortest, quickest, or best supercharging route.


Not to mention having sufficient energy to continue after making your intermediate destination (camping, off grid lodge, etc.).


----------



## Garlan Garner

SalisburySam said:


> For moi, phantom braking comes to mind, followed by Dumb Summon, and lastly AutoPark.


Why are people calling it Dumb Summon?

My summon is working just as described.


----------



## Garlan Garner

FRC said:


> Anytime I get off the beaten path I realize that I have to know my next charging solution before I leave my current one. I just want the nav system to allow me to route my path the way I want to go. When road tripping, that is rarely the shortest, quickest, or best supercharging route.


You want to be able to drag the route the car sets -onto the road you want to take? <-----Is that coorect?

That sounds feasible for a future software update.

You should put that in Tesla's suggestion box.


----------



## iChris93

Garlan Garner said:


> Why are people calling it Dumb Summon?
> 
> My summon is working just as described.


Dumb summon, just forward and backward, as opposed to smart summon, path finding.


----------



## Garlan Garner

iChris93 said:


> Dumb summon, just forward and backward, as opposed to smart summon, path finding.


I meant....I summon my car in the home depot parking lot all of the time. it works for me.

Its parked in a parking space....I summon it. It comes to the front door. I can see it the whole time.

Question: Is there a different summon for FSD vs. non FSD? <-- i can no longer keep up with what feature belongs to what version of Tesla.


----------



## iChris93

Garlan Garner said:


> I meant....I summon my car in the home depot parking lot all of the time. it works for me.
> 
> Its parked in a parking space....I summon it. It comes to the front door. I can see it the whole time.
> 
> Question: Is there a different summon for FSD vs. non FSD? <-- i can no longer keep up with what feature belongs to what version of Tesla.


Yes, there are two summons.

One that many users call "dumb summon" which exists simply to pull the car forward or backward. Then there is smart summons that can do path finding to a specific location or to come to you.


----------



## Garlan Garner

iChris93 said:


> Yes, there are two summons.
> 
> One that many users call "dumb summon" which exists simply to pull the car forward or backward. Then there is smart summons that can do path finding to a specific location or to come to you.


Ahhh thanks.... That makes sense.


----------



## FRC

Garlan Garner said:


> You want to be able to drag the route the car sets -onto the road you want to take? <-----Is that coorect?


Yes, that would be one way, like on google maps. Or simply the ability to enter navigate to A, then B, then C, then D. But for some reason Elon says "NO".


----------



## SalisburySam

Garlan Garner said:


> Why are people calling it Dumb Summon?
> 
> My summon is working just as described.


"Summon" came out first allowing some owners to remotely (but very nearby) move their car into and out of a garage, tight parking space, etc. in mostly a straight direction. Never worked for me so I started calling it -R*t*rd*d- Summon but moderators disapproved...hence "Dumb Summon." Then came something Tesla called "Smart Summon" that within a limited range of a few hundred feet remotely moves the car out of a parking spot and drives it to wherever you are standing. For me, this has worked pretty well since its inception but Dumb Summon still fails most of the time. Two different features, with two different success probabilities at least for me.

I am glad for you that yours is working properly. Not all of us are that fortunate. Similarly with phantom braking and AutoPark...for most they work well, for some of us not as much and maybe never. I'm looking at you AutoPark.


----------



## NickJonesS71

Garlan Garner said:


> You want to be able to drag the route the car sets -onto the road you want to take? <-----Is that coorect?


At a minimum it should offer 3 different routes similar to Google Maps or Waze. It will be nice if you could drag the line like with Google and make your own route if you know better roads with less traffic. But alas I'm sure it has a lot to do with the map data, average speeds traveled etc that helps the charger planning do it's thing


----------



## Garlan Garner

SalisburySam said:


> "Summon" came out first allowing some owners to remotely (but very nearby) move their car into and out of a garage, tight parking space, etc. in mostly a straight direction. Never worked for me so I started calling it -R*t*rd*d- Summon but moderators disapproved...hence "Dumb Summon." Then came something Tesla called "Smart Summon" that within a limited range of a few hundred feet remotely moves the car out of a parking spot and drives it to wherever you are standing. For me, this has worked pretty well since its inception but Dumb Summon still fails most of the time. Two different features, with two different success probabilities at least for me.
> 
> I am glad for you that yours is working properly. Not all of us are that fortunate. Similarly with phantom braking and AutoPark...for most they work well, for some of us not as much and maybe never. I'm looking at you AutoPark.


My uncle has random episodes of phantom braking after dosing off for a second.


----------



## francoisp

ibgeek said:


> Yeah I seem to remember something like that and I really don't understand why.


I often go on joyrides during the weekend and it would be nice to program the loop and have the car figure out the stops for recharging. I use abetterrouteplanner beforehand but I would rather do it from the car's navigation.


----------



## ig0p0g0

FrancoisP said:


> I often go on joyrides during the weekend and it would be nice to program the loop and have the car figure out the stops for recharging. I use abetterrouteplanner beforehand but I would rather do it from the car's navigation.


Wow, you must go on some serious joy rides.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

2020.20.1 just dropped. Only one vehicle so I'm assuming it's another beta.

https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.20.1


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Finally a wider roll out of 20.1. Now we have TWO on Teslascope and SEVEN on TeslaFi. For the longest time it was just that one. Still no notes.


----------



## corsair

The full (uncut off) release notes for 2020.20.1 are now available.

@garsh 
For the TRAX Improvements:
We have added a piano roll view that allows you to edit and fine tune notes in a track. You can now tap in view to create a note, move or resize it by dragging the tail end of a note, and delete it with a long press. To play a note sound, simply hold and move the notes.

In addition, when you tap the record button, a metronome beat will play to make it easier for you to record at the desired time.


----------



## Nogas

I wish they focus on AP and more cool tricks that used more often other than games. We've promised on better smart summon and it never happen, work on Auto Parking as it is very hard to find a spot easy with convenience time. Fix auto Wipers with small rain drops and slow down them on normal rain. 

I was checking Xpeng the other day for auto parking and it was very cool it can detect empty spots even with no cars


----------



## TeslaTony310

Nogas said:


> I wish they focus on AP and more cool tricks that used more often other than games. We've promised on better smart summon and it never happen, work on Auto Parking as it is very hard to find a spot easy with convenience time. Fix auto Wipers with small rain drops and slow down them on normal rain.
> 
> I was checking Xpeng the other day for auto parking and it was very cool it can detect empty spots even with no cars


Autopilot and FSD are one of the company's top priorities. Just because software updates add games, doesn't mean that's what they're focused on. That's just what is ready to ship, and so it does.

Smart Summon won't get much better until the re-write is done, as its 3D labeling ability is targeted to improve SS the most.

I don't have much of an issue with Auto Wipers anymore. You do??


----------



## Needsdecaf

TeslaTony310 said:


> I don't have much of an issue with Auto Wipers anymore. You do??


Still not great.

Can confirm that even a change to a new Model 3 didn't improve wipers.


----------



## littlD

Needsdecaf said:


> Still not great.
> 
> Can confirm that even a change to a new Model 3 didn't improve wipers.


I must not be picky enough, rarely have to intervene with Auto Wipers these days


----------



## TeslaTony310

littlD said:


> I must not be picky enough, rarely have to intervene with Auto Wipers these days


Same. They work fine. Perfect?? No. But well enough that I leave it on auto, and don't even think about them. It doesn't rain in L.A. much, anyway.


----------



## Needsdecaf

littlD said:


> I must not be picky enough, rarely have to intervene with Auto Wipers these days





TeslaTony310 said:


> Same. They work fine. Perfect?? No. But well enough that I leave it on auto, and don't even think about them. It doesn't rain in L.A. much, anyway.


We get a lot of rain here in Houston. So I get to see the wipers tested very well. I have two main problems.

1. Initial activation - when we get a mist, often the wipers won't kick on until I can barely see, if at all. Many times I have to press the button to start them. Then they work ok. 
2. Jump from intermittent to full hyperspeed. Often times the wipers will go from intermittent to high speed, when all it needs to do is decrease the intermittent time, or at most, go to low speed. It'll do that, then slow down to normal speed, then jump back to high speed, all in the span of 60 seconds without the rain changing.

So I'm not being picky.


----------



## NickJonesS71

Needsdecaf said:


> 2. Jump from intermittent to full hyperspeed. Often times the wipers will go from intermittent to high speed, when all it needs to do is decrease the intermittent time, or at most, go to low speed. It'll do that, then slow down to normal speed, then jump back to high speed, all in the span of 60 seconds without the rain changing.


Completely agree with you. They need much better speed control. I often find them going hyperspeed for really no apparent reason


----------



## ECTO-1

Anyone know when 20.1 is coming to Model 3's? looks like S and X are getting the software love...

ECTO-1


----------



## littlD

2020.20.5 Just dropped @garsh


----------



## adam m

ibgeek said:


> Waymo is a sham. It works because they meticulously map every aspect of the road that it is being used on. Without that it's useless. Oh and throw in a little rain and Lidar falls on it's ass.


To be fair in my experience the Autopilot computer crashes repeatedly when it's raining.


----------



## iChris93

adam m said:


> To be fair in my experience the Autopilot computer crashes repeatedly when it's raining.


What do you mean by crashes?


----------



## adam m

iChris93 said:


> What do you mean by crashes?


If you're using AP you get "Take Control Immediately" and then the whole AP visualization screen goes blank, the speed setpoint and road speed indicator disappears. AP or even cruise can't be re-enabled. If you're not using AP everything mentioned before goes away at random and you can't enable cruise or AP.

Of note this was with HW2.5, I haven't driven in the rain with HW3 yet.


----------



## iChris93

adam m said:


> If you're using AP you get "Take Control Immediately" and then the whole AP visualization screen goes blank, the speed setpoint and road speed indicator disappears. AP or even cruise can't be re-enabled. If you're not using AP everything mentioned before goes away at random and you can't enable cruise or AP.
> 
> Of note this was with HW2.5, I haven't driven in the rain with HW3 yet.


Thanks. This happens frequently for me when the front bumper gets covered in snow and blocks the radar but I do not think I've experienced it commonly with rain. Usually, NoA is just disabled but it still keeps the lane and TACC.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

iChris93 said:


> Thanks. This happens frequently for me when the front bumper gets covered in snow and blocks the radar but I do not think I've experienced it commonly with rain. Usually, NoA is just disabled but it still keeps the lane and TACC.


I had it with heavy rain a couple of times last summer with HW2.5. If it would just default to dumb cruise control, I'd be happy, but to lose CC completely is just plain wrong.

I have a 4 hour drive this Thursday (to get HW3) and it's supposed to be rainy so I guess I'll be able to see if this is still a problem.


----------



## adam m

Rick Steinwand said:


> I had it with heavy rain a couple of times last summer with HW2.5. If it would just default to dumb cruise control, I'd be happy, but to lose CC completely is just plain wrong.
> 
> I have a 4 hour drive this Thursday (to get HW3) and it's supposed to be rainy so I guess I'll be able to see if this is still a problem.


A couple of times I was on a long trip, with moderate rain, heavy traffic between 20-40mph and it kept dropping out. I was losing my mind, once you get used to adaptive cruise in traffic not having it is super frustrating. I called Tesla and they told me it was a "known issue" I have high hopes for HW3, fingers crossed.


----------



## Needsdecaf

adam m said:


> If you're using AP you get "Take Control Immediately" and then the whole AP visualization screen goes blank, the speed setpoint and road speed indicator disappears. AP or even cruise can't be re-enabled. If you're not using AP everything mentioned before goes away at random and you can't enable cruise or AP.
> 
> Of note this was with HW2.5, I haven't driven in the rain with HW3 yet.


I've not had this happen even in heavy rain. Granted, usually when it starts pouring I take control manually anyway and then I see that the Auto Steer icon is missing. But I don't get a freak out or anything resembling "crashing". This happened on HW 2.5. Haven't had HW 3.0 in heavy rain.


----------



## garsh

https://www.tesmanian.com/blogs/tesmanian-blog/tesla-2020-20-5-ota-update-improves-gps-feature

Apparently only applies to cars with older MCUs, but we don't yet know which ones for sure.


----------



## sduck

adam m said:


> If you're using AP you get "Take Control Immediately" and then the whole AP visualization screen goes blank, the speed setpoint and road speed indicator disappears. AP or even cruise can't be re-enabled. If you're not using AP everything mentioned before goes away at random and you can't enable cruise or AP.
> 
> Of note this was with HW2.5, I haven't driven in the rain with HW3 yet.


I've never had this happen, even with crazy heavy rain or sleet/rain. I've had EAP turn off once or twice, with the aforementioned "take Control Immediately", but never had all that other stuff disappear.


----------



## adam m

sduck said:


> I've never had this happen, even with crazy heavy rain or sleet/rain. I've had EAP turn off once or twice, with the aforementioned "take Control Immediately", but never had all that other stuff disappear.


Congratulations on having a perfect car.

Note: This is not my image and I cleaned it up to show what happens. On later versions of the software when the AP computer would crash the first thing to come back was the cones. Even before the cruise indicators.


----------



## TeslaTony310

adam m said:


> Congratulations on having a perfect car.
> 
> Note: This is not my image and I cleaned it up to show what happens. On later versions of the software when the AP computer would crash the first thing to come back was the cones. Even before the cruise indicators.
> 
> View attachment 34228


Your AP computer crashing and rebooting during rain is NOT normal, and not a common experience with regards to the intended operation of the vehicle. I'd have it looked at.


----------



## sduck

adam m said:


> Congratulations on having a perfect car.
> 
> Note: This is not my image and I cleaned it up to show what happens. On later versions of the software when the AP computer would crash the first thing to come back was the cones. Even before the cruise indicators.
> 
> View attachment 34228


No, my car is hardly perfect. Perhaps I just haven't driven in the rain as much as you have. I'm well aware that New England weather is more severe than what we get in the South, at least sometimes. But now I'm curious if what's happening to your car is normal, and i'm just lucky; or if my car is more "normal". I would guess that if a lot of people have been experiencing what you are it would be more common knowledge. But I could be wrong.


----------



## ibgeek

adam m said:


> To be fair in my experience the Autopilot computer crashes repeatedly when it's raining.


My car only rarely disengages in very heavy rain. Other than that, I never have issues. I recommend you contact service


----------



## SkipperOFMO

Currently installing 20.5


----------



## Chris350

Yep....

20.5 just arrived here and it installing.


----------



## FRC

SkipperOFMO said:


> Currently installing 20.5


Must be going wide, I just got it too.


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> Must be going wide, I just got it too.


The interesting note here - both of our cars got SW notifications tonight within 2 minutes. The RWD received 20.5 and the AWD received 16.3. They've got some more split testing about to start or something. Both releases are getting a fair number of installs tonight per Teslafi.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

2020.20.11 just dropped. Just one vehicle so far (MYP). No notes.

https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.20.11


----------



## melmartin

Installed 2020.5 last night. M3 2018 LR RWD with HW3. Told me my Dash Cam drive needed to be reformatted. It's a new Samsung SSD that has been working fine. Very odd.


----------



## FRC

First run on 20.5 this morning. It seems that Lights and Signs has been tweaked, the stopping process began earlier and was smoother. Not perfect, but a big improvement over the previous, hair-raising, iteration.


----------



## NickJonesS71

GDN said:


> The RWD received 20.5 and the AWD received 16.3.


I was doing some new network Hardware testing for a client of mine so my network in the garage was down. I ended up getting 16.3 yesterday around 11am est then at 7pm est while I was installing at the client I got an alert for 20.5 on my AWD. I'm not sure for long 16.3 was pending install. Had to be less than a few days


----------



## TesLou

garsh said:


> https://www.tesmanian.com/blogs/tesmanian-blog/tesla-2020-20-5-ota-update-improves-gps-feature
> 
> Apparently only applies to cars with older MCUs, but we don't yet know which ones for sure.


Must be true. I got this on my MCU1 Model X


----------



## tivoboy

garsh said:


> https://www.tesmanian.com/blogs/tesmanian-blog/tesla-2020-20-5-ota-update-improves-gps-feature
> 
> Apparently only applies to cars with older MCUs, but we don't yet know which ones for sure.


I got this update on a 2018 M3 that does already have the HW3 computer update.


----------



## TetonTesla

20.5 release notes specify "GPS Update". Anyone know what was updated?

This was a large update... presumably because addition of new game? I don't believe nav database was updated.


----------



## Chris350

I have the 20.5 with the HW3 upgrade......


----------



## Mike

airj1012 said:


> Yes like multiple waypoints!


And for me: anytime "walk away lock" (WAL) is not active, the little lock icon should be yellow; I should be able to have WAL automatically disable when at home just like sentry mode; "dumb" cruise control; and finally, have the estimated % SOC at destination icon always visible next to the ETA.


----------



## Mike

ibgeek said:


> There are A lot of things being done behind the scenes. They are doing a complete re-write of the AP code to take advantage of HW3. It's fairly far along now.
> The updates you are getting are things that are the types of things that they can add in the mean time and while everyone wants their car to be full self driving yesterday. That's simply not how it works.
> 
> Patience is required and will be rewarded. Any time you think to yourself "Wow this is taking too long" ask yourself who's doing FSD faster than Tesla.... Yep. No one.
> 
> On a side note, I'd be surprised if this first week 20 build goes out to more than a handful of people.
> Also ALL updates contain updates to AP tagging and other optimizations that have been made since the previous update.


Well, I hope to heck the phantom braking and speed bleed-offs on curves and steep hills whilst using TACC on two lane roads gets fixed...


----------



## Mike

ibgeek said:


> My car only rarely disengages in very heavy rain. Other than that, I never have issues. I recommend you contact service


My autopilot used to be bullet proof in heavy rain until an update a few iterations ago...now it is too willing to give up whereas last year I was astounded by it not giving up in the same sort of conditions (moderate or heavy rain).


----------



## ibgeek

Mike said:


> My autopilot used to be bullet proof in heavy rain until an update a few iterations ago...now it is too willing to give up whereas last year I was astounded by it not giving up in the same sort of conditions (moderate or heavy rain).


Mike if that issue does not resolve itself after 2020.20 then I would recommend discussing that with service.


----------



## ibgeek

Mike said:


> Well, I hope to heck the phantom braking and speed bleed-offs on curves and steep hills whilst using TACC on two lane roads gets fixed...


Speed bleed off if I am understanding you correctly is when your car slows down depending on how sharp a curve is. That's a feature not a bug but it does need some tuning. Under most circumstances I've found that it correctly judges the speed I'd be comfortable taking a turn at. But occasionally it slows more or less than I would like. This is just a tuning issue. The AP Re-write should address much of this as it allows the computer to make many more calculations per second.

Phantom breaking, with the exception of the current issue with yellow flashing lights if you have the stoplight/stop sign feature turned on, should not be an issue. I've had exactly 1 phantom break incident since October of last year. Other than that my car has been very stable on AP. 
The issues you are reporting make me think you might need to have service look at your calibration. Something doesn't seem right.


----------



## Mike

ibgeek said:


> Mike if that issue does not resolve itself after 2020.20 then I would recommend discussing that with service.


If it does persist, I'll deal with it before the warranty expires.


----------



## Mike

ibgeek said:


> Phantom breaking, with the exception of the current issue with yellow flashing lights if you have the stoplight/stop sign feature turned on, should not be an issue


I don't have that feature in Canada.



ibgeek said:


> The issues you are reporting make me think you might need to have service look at your calibration. Something doesn't seem right.


IMO, it is all software related. The sensitivity to phantom braking plus the slowing down going up blind hills suddenly appeared two software versions ago.


----------



## NickJonesS71

2020.20.12 downloading. Hasn't hit Teslafi yet. HW3


----------



## fazluke

NickJonesS71 said:


> 2020.20.12 downloading. Hasn't hit Teslafi yet. HW3
> 
> View attachment 34263


Ditto, not listed in Tesla Firmware tracker


----------



## FRC

Moderators...Downloading 20.12 now. Needs to be added to thread. Will post notes when update is complete.


----------



## fazluke

Still installing


----------



## GDN

Will update the thread - I've got it downloading to the RWD too. Looks like a big blast of SW for not having been reported before the last few minutes.


----------



## fazluke

Same release notes as 20.5


----------



## adam m

I’m also installing 2020.20.12 my car.


----------



## fazluke

Release notes below


----------



## FRC

20.12 notes. Looks like GPS update is the only substantive change.


----------



## tivoboy

Been on it over an hour. ;-)

I got the GPS update on the last release.


----------



## NickJonesS71

FRC said:


> Looks like GPS update is the only substantive change.


We Got this on 2020.20.5


----------



## FRC

tivoboy said:


> Been on it over an hour. ;-)
> 
> I got the GPS update on the last release.


oops!


----------



## BW984

I also got 2020.20.12 tonight. I had some really bad 45mph resetting of cruise speed on the interstate the past week so hopefully this fixes that. Speed around curves has also gotten very cautious the past few updates, hoping for improvements there as well.


----------



## Psyche

Looks like it's just minor bug fixes. I installed 2020.20.5 last week - same notes.
Wasn't expecting this...but I'll take it. :0)


----------



## barjohn

I'm installing just now too. Rather surprising since I only got .11 2 days ago. Based on notes others have posted it doesn't appear to have any new features. Looks to be bug fixes of some type.


----------



## airj1012

BW984 said:


> I also got 2020.20.12 tonight. I had some really bad 45mph resetting of cruise speed on the interstate the past week so hopefully this fixes that. Speed around curves has also gotten very cautious the past few updates, hoping for improvements there as well.


This is what I'm hoping for too. Get rid of some weird phantom breaking on the highway in a few areas. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ECTO-1

For me on 2020.16.2.1 the lights would go on and off on their own while in autopilot/autosteer on non-highway roads... Happens once every 20 minutes or so on different roads. Downloaded 2020.20.12 and it still does it. However it does seem to stop at stoplights and signs a bit smoother.

ECTO-1


----------



## sduck

I doubt your headlight issue is software related, otherwise we'd be hearing lots of reports of that. I'd advise making an appointment in the app for service.


----------



## FRC

ECTO-1 said:


> For me on 2020.16.2.1 the lights would go on and off on their own while in autopilot/autosteer on non-highway roads... Happens once every 20 minutes or so on different roads. Downloaded 2020.20.12 and it still does it. However it does seem to stop at stoplights and signs a bit smoother.
> 
> ECTO-1


I'm with @sduck, I'm also running 20.12 and have seen nothing odd with the car's lights. You've got something else going on.


----------



## Hollywood7

ECTO-1 said:


> For me on 2020.16.2.1 the lights would go on and off on their own while in autopilot/autosteer on non-highway roads... Happens once every 20 minutes or so on different roads. Downloaded 2020.20.12 and it still does it. However it does seem to stop at stoplights and signs a bit smoother.
> 
> ECTO-1


We're not talking about the Auto-High Beam option are we?


----------



## SalisburySam

Went from 16.2.1 to 20.12 just now late afternoon. Hope is that phantom braking has not gotten even worse as it did in the 12 and 16 versions, at least for me. Drive tomorrow will test.


----------



## Mike

ECTO-1 said:


> For me on 2020.16.2.1 the lights would go on and off on their own while in autopilot/autosteer on non-highway roads... Happens once every 20 minutes or so on different roads. Downloaded 2020.20.12 and it still does it. However it does seem to stop at stoplights and signs a bit smoother.
> 
> ECTO-1


Last February I realized that my headlamps would come on in the middle of the day whilst driving around town, sometimes it was cloudy but sometimes it was clear blue sky.

I contacted my mobile repair chap and the bottom line is that the auto headlamps now have some algorithm built into them that will cause the headlamps to come on when the system deems it is required, either because one is in a shadow or one should be seen (such as while driving directly away from the sun on an open two lane road).


----------



## ECTO-1

Hollywood7 said:


> We're not talking about the Auto-High Beam option are we?


Nope. Just low plus fogs...

Mike may have nailed it. I was driving east in late afternoon! The arizona sun is blinding when driving west. Could be that the car understands this and turned them on for the on coming traffic.

ECTO-1


----------



## ECTO-1

Mike said:


> Last February I realized that my headlamps would come on in the middle of the day whilst driving around town, sometimes it was cloudy but sometimes it was clear blue sky.
> 
> I contacted my mobile repair chap and the bottom line is that the auto headlamps now have some algorithm built into them that will cause the headlamps to come on when the system deems it is required, either because one is in a shadow or one should be seen (such as while driving directly away from the sun on an open two lane road).


I didn't think about that. Actually, I would have never thought about that. It does make sense.

thanks Mike!

ECTO-1


----------



## bwilson4web

After the upgrade, lane changes and merging seemed more 'crisp.' Friday, I'll check my known Google Map vs GPS problem areas.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Mr. Spacely

This 2020.20.12 update clearly increased my power and acceleration. Anyone else notice?


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Mr. Spacely said:


> This 2020.20.12 update clearly increased my power and acceleration. Anyone else notice?


I bet it's not as much as I got from adding carbon fiber mirror caps and trim pieces.


----------



## garsh

Mr. Spacely said:


> This 2020.20.12 update clearly increased my power and acceleration. Anyone else notice?


You need to stop relying on your butt dyno and instead get something like a Dragy.


----------



## bwilson4web

I don't think it is more power but a crisper application when on AutoPilot/FSD. Also, it looks like coming up to traffic at a stop light, it seems a little later than I remembered before.

BTW, my reproducible, phantom brake from a GPS-vs-Map problem is gone! I'm much happier as the car does not suddenly go from 60 mph to 40 mph.

Bob Wilson


----------



## oshw

2020.20.13 downloading now...


----------



## Mike

oshw said:


> 2020.20.13 downloading now...


Same here.

In Canada, I now have the option, under autopilot controls, for the automatic stopping at an intersection.

Mods: please add 20.13 to the poll. Thanks.


----------



## iChris93

Mike said:


> Mods: please add 20.13 to the poll. Thanks.


Done. Thanks!


----------



## garsh

Mike said:


> Mods: please add 20.13 to the poll. Thanks.


Rest assured that as soon as somebody posts that a new version is available, one of the moderators will add it to the poll.

We're obviously not quite as obsessed with refreshing this site as some of you are, but we'll get to it.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Just got 20.13 here in Montreal on my M3 red. Red lights and stop signs work very well.


----------



## skygraff

bwilson4web said:


> After the upgrade, lane changes and merging seemed more 'crisp.' Friday, I'll check my known Google Map vs GPS problem areas.
> 
> Bob Wilson


I've always found them 'crisp' or, in my view, 'abrupt.' Is that something most people like? I've always changed lanes gradually (as long as it doesn't inconvenience others) so as to have very little wheel movement and sort of drift over. I really don't like the way autopilot really turns the wheel and feel like it's not so great for the tires at highway speeds.

If 20 does that even more, I'm probably going to go back to manual lane changes like before autopilot could do them. I gave up on letting it do them without approval since it never checks the rear view before cutting off passing traffic.


----------



## Bigriver

skygraff said:


> I've always found them 'crisp' or, in my view, 'abrupt.' Is that something most people like? I've always changed lanes gradually (as long as it doesn't inconvenience others) so as to have very little wheel movement and sort of drift over. I really don't like the way autopilot really turns the wheel and feel like it's not so great for the tires at highway speeds.


I like the lane changes. Autopilot does it just about perfect for me now, relative to timing. Except NOA takes exits far too abruptly. I probably take control about half the time. And I still don't use NOA without lane confirmation. It simply still makes too many non-sensical suggestions for lane changes. And then there are the dangerous suggestions, where it wants me to move into a lane that is merging closed for construction.

These are my thoughts after about 800 highway miles on 2020.20.12 the last few days.


----------



## garsh

Updated the OP with additional release notes found in 2020.20.13.
This build appears to add Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control for Canada.

*Release Notes for 2020.20.13 (for Canada):*

*Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta) *​Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control is designed to recognize and respond to traffic lights and stop signs, slowing your car to a stop when using Traffic-Aware Cruise Control or Autosteer. This feature will slow the car for all detected traffic lights, including green, blinking yellow, and off lights. As your car approaches an intersection, your car will indicate the intention to slow down via a notification, slow down, and stop at the red line shown on the driving visualization.​​To continue through the stop line, pull the Autopilot stalk once or briefly press the accelerator pedal to confirm that it is safe to proceed. As with all Autopilot features, you must continue to pay attention and be ready to take immediate action, including braking because this feature may not stop for all traffic controls. This feature will be conservative, slowdown often at first, and will not attempt to turn through intersections. Over time, as we learn from the fleet, the feature will control more naturally.​​To continue through the stop line, push down the gear selector once or briefly press the accelerator pedal to confirm that it is safe to proceed. As with all Autopilot features, you must continue to pay attention and be ready to take immediate action, including braking because this feature may not stop for all traffic controls. This feature will be conservative, slowdown often at first, and will not attempt to turn through intersections. Over time, as we learn from the fleet, the feature will control more naturally.​​To enable, shift your car into PARK and tap Controls > Autopilot > Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta).​​Note: When this feature is enabled, the maximum set speed while using Autosteer off highway is limited to the speed limit of the road. Before this feature can be enabled, camera calibration may be required, and the latest version of Navigation maps must be downloaded via Wi-Fi. Please refer to the Owner's Manual for additional details about this feature.​


----------



## FRC

skygraff said:


> I've always found them 'crisp' or, in my view, 'abrupt.' Is that something most people like? I've always changed lanes gradually (as long as it doesn't inconvenience others) so as to have very little wheel movement and sort of drift over. I really don't like the way autopilot really turns the wheel and feel like it's not so great for the tires at highway speeds.
> 
> If 20 does that even more, I'm probably going to go back to manual lane changes like before autopilot could do them. I gave up on letting it do them without approval since it never checks the rear view before cutting off passing traffic.


I prefer the "crisp" lane changes of NOA as opposed to the earlier, sit in your lane for many, many blinks wondering if the car will ever change lanes.


----------



## garsh

skygraff said:


> I've always found them 'crisp' or, in my view, 'abrupt.' Is that something most people like? I've always changed lanes gradually (as long as it doesn't inconvenience others) so as to have very little wheel movement and sort of drift over. I really don't like the way autopilot really turns the wheel and feel like it's not so great for the tires at highway speeds.


Agreed. If I'm not trying to get out of somebody's way, then I prefer to change lanes slowly - more like how EAP originally changed lanes. I only like to do so more quickly when I'm trying to get out of someone's way.


----------



## Mike

skygraff said:


> I've always found them 'crisp' or, in my view, 'abrupt.' Is that something most people like? I've always changed lanes gradually (as long as it doesn't inconvenience others) so as to have very little wheel movement and sort of drift over. I really don't like the way autopilot really turns the wheel and feel like it's not so great for the tires at highway speeds.


This has been my opinion about the lane changes for (about) the past six months.

For passenger comfort, the amount of lateral g-force has to very small and "very little wheel movement" is the correct way to do it.


----------



## Mike

FRC said:


> I prefer the "crisp" lane changes of NOA as opposed to the earlier, sit in your lane for many, many blinks wondering if the car will ever change lanes.


I agree with the elimination of the many blinks before a lane change...but the aggressive nature of the lane change itself is not called for when there is a single slow vehicle needing to be passed and no other traffic in the left (passing) lane.

I have two 2.5 hour freeway runs on Monday that will allow me to see how this latest version handles things.

Perhaps I can go back to "Mad Max".

I know, I know, "Mad Max" is not supposed to make the lane change more aggressive, it is only supposed to make the car want to pass any vehicle that will cause any loss of ETA...but a few versions ago I had to use less than "Mad Max" to quell the lateral g-force felt during lane changes.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Needsdecaf said:


> We get a lot of rain here in Houston. So I get to see the wipers tested very well. I have two main problems.
> 
> 1. Initial activation - when we get a mist, often the wipers won't kick on until I can barely see, if at all. Many times I have to press the button to start them. Then they work ok.
> 2. Jump from intermittent to full hyperspeed. Often times the wipers will go from intermittent to high speed, when all it needs to do is decrease the intermittent time, or at most, go to low speed. It'll do that, then slow down to normal speed, then jump back to high speed, all in the span of 60 seconds without the rain changing.
> 
> So I'm not being picky.


The wiper function seems to be the result of how much rain is in front of the "front cameras".

It doesn't appear to be a function of the rain that is in front of the driver.

Often times on the expressway ( above 50mph ) I have a LOT less rain on the top of my windshield than what is right in front of my face.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Thank goodness the "preparing battery for supercharging" message has moved above the navigation directions and is no longer pasted as a warning behind the visual of my car on the screen. 

Good job Tesla.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Mike said:


> I agree with the elimination of the many blinks before a lane change...but the aggressive nature of the lane change itself is not called for when there is a single slow vehicle needing to be passed and no other traffic in the left (passing) lane.
> 
> I have two 2.5 hour freeway runs on Monday that will allow me to see how this latest version handles things.
> 
> Perhaps I can go back to "Mad Max".
> 
> I know, I know, "Mad Max" is not supposed to make the lane change more aggressive, it is only supposed to make the car want to pass any vehicle that will cause any loss of ETA...but a few versions ago I had to use less than "Mad Max" to quell the lateral g-force felt during lane changes.


I believe that FSD/Autopilot is another person.

My son doesn't drive like my daughter and neither of them drive like my wife and I.

NOW.....we have an addition to the family and its name is FSD/autopilot. I have gotten used to how he drives as I've done my kids and everything is all good. 
As a matter of fact, Autopilot drives a little better than all of us in some way - in that it follows all of the rules. ie. doesn't cross solid lines ( neither yellow or white ).


----------



## Mike

Garlan Garner said:


> As a matter of fact, Autopilot drives a little better than all of us in some way - in that it follows all of the rules


The three (big) issues I have with this system are "drivemanship" stuff.

One, the system is not yet smart enough to automatically match the faster flow speeds in the passing lane; I always have to push on the accelerator when passing slower traffic to not become a moving roadblock for the folks in the left lane.

Two, the car still does not use all the data available to it to "look ahead" and anticipate an incipient situation.

Three, on two lane secondary highways, the car should bias to the right to give oncoming traffic a wider berth instead of staying exactly in the middle of the lane.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Mike said:


> The three (big) issues I have with this system are "drivemanship" stuff.
> 
> One, the system is not yet smart enough to automatically match the faster flow speeds in the passing lane; I always have to push on the accelerator when passing slower traffic to not become a moving roadblock for the folks in the left lane.
> 
> Two, the car still does not use all the data available to it to "look ahead" and anticipate an incipient situation.
> 
> Three, on two lane secondary highways, the car should bias to the right to give oncoming traffic a wider berth instead of staying exactly in the middle of the lane.


Mine does,

It does quite well at merging with varying speeds of an impending lane change.

I believe most humans give up on what is happening in the lane that they are moving out of and mainly focus on the lane they are moving to. However, I wonder what a Tesla does.

Here is a very small example of what I'm saying - lets say you set the distance from the car in front of you to be 5 car lengths. Now you want to change lanes. When does a Tesla transfer that "distance" rule set to the lane you are moving to? Immediately? Once you are in the middle of the lane change? Does it keep the rule until the car on the screen in front of you changes from old lane to new lane? When does that happen?
I have seen many people ( mostly my kids ) totally abandon the rules of the lane they are in once their brain commits to changing lanes. Why do I say that? Because they are driving along fine ( 2-3 car lengths behind the car in front of them). Then when they want to change lanes the will speed up ( if they have to ) and change lanes only 5 inches behind the car in front of them. Scares me to death.

Now...how does Autopilot really drive when you analyze it? Is it safe? Is it getting a bad wrap because it doesn't drive like "I" do? Does it get a good rating from old timers concerning its safety and a worse one....they younger ( and more aggressive ) you are? Does it drive like the "average" driver? What was Tesla's goal concerning FSD/autopilots functions.

Remember.....Tesla is proving this feature to the "regulating powers that be". Safety has to be the NUMBER ONE concern. It can't crash into anything.


----------



## Yanquetino

Installed 2020.20.12 last night. When I ran an errand today, I didn't notice any improvement with Autostop. At stop signs I often don't have a clear line-of-sight to the cross-traffic, and still have to turn off Autopilot/TACC to inch forward before crossing the intersection. As for Autopilot, it still limits speed to what is posted —not +5 MPH above it. I'll continue to forego using Autostop until it is improved. Also, even without Autostop active, Autopilot still slows down TOO much on curves, and —oddly enough— does so in the middle of the bend rather than when the car first starts turning. I guess I was too spoiled by previous updates that didn't have such quirks.


----------



## Mike

Garlan Garner said:


> Remember.....Tesla is proving this feature to the "regulating powers that be". Safety has to be the NUMBER ONE concern. It can't crash into anything.


Until it can look ahead and anticipate, it will never prove itself as envisioned.


----------



## ibgeek

Mike said:


> Until it can look ahead and anticipate, it will never prove itself as envisioned.


Anticipation is just analyzing variables and predicting the outcome of various actions, then picking the action that provides the best perceived outcome. That's a fairly easy thing to program. The hard part is gathering all of the variables. And that is precisely what Tesla is doing right now at an expediential rate. In fact the car will do a far better job as it will have a far superior understanding itself and what it is capable of than a human would. Where a human would develop a "feel" for how hard they could drive their car in to a corner, Tesla has sensors and has done the math to know exactly how fast it can enter the corner. I will take exact over "feel" any day.

We're not there yet, but we will be. Soon.

The difficult part is going to be things like. I'm on a 3 lane road in the middle lane and I come to a light. There is a business driveway just before the light on my right side and a car want's to cross in front of me to get to the left turn lane. Everyone has given the person room. Will my car? I am under no rule based obligation to do so. How long will my light be red, how is the traffic behind me going to be affected... These are the things that I see taking the longest to perfect.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Mike said:


> Until it can look ahead and anticipate, it will never prove itself as envisioned.


Everyone has their own versions of what they envisioned. Some people envision look ahead and anticipate. Others envision sitting in the passengers seat. Others envision their cars as unmanned ubers. Others envision........

FSD is progressing just fine with me.

I'm not in a rush at all.


----------



## Daryl

I try to use FSD whenever I can, but I have some complaints:

- Too many blinks before changing lanes
- Waiting too long to get in the exit lane, sometimes missing an opportunity because cars come up behind (i.e. telling me 2 or 3 miles before the exit that a lane change is coming, but waiting, waiting, waiting to make the lane change)
- Changing out of the correct exit lane barely a mile from the exit to pass a slow car, even when I can see that there isn't time or room ahead of the slow car to get back in the exit lane.

I could include "limiting speed to the speed limit when_ stop on traffic lights_ is enabled", but this is clearly an interim setting while testing the feature. Meanwhile I just use TACC instead of AutoPilot, which does allow me to set the speed at 5 mph over.


----------



## Yanquetino

Daryl said:


> Meanwhile I just use TACC instead of AutoPilot, which does allow me to set the speed at 5 mph over.


That'll work! I'd rather enable Autopilot and turn Autostop off, however. Maybe I've become too spoiled to Autosteer. And Autostop still has problems at intersections that don't give a clear line-of-sight to the cross traffic, so I'll simply forego that feature for now.


----------



## ibgeek

Daryl said:


> I try to use FSD whenever I can, but I have some complaints:
> 
> - Too many blinks before changing lanes
> - Waiting too long to get in the exit lane, sometimes missing an opportunity because cars come up behind (i.e. telling me 2 or 3 miles before the exit that a lane change is coming, but waiting, waiting, waiting to make the lane change)
> - Changing out of the correct exit lane barely a mile from the exit to pass a slow car, even when I can see that there isn't time or room ahead of the slow car to get back in the exit lane.


I don't have any issues with too many blinks before changing lanes, but everything else seem on point with my experience. My suggestion with regards to waiting too long to get in to an exit lane is to initiate the auto lane change myself when I think it's appropriate as this info gets sent to Tesla and should be used for fine tuning. They do need to set a distance limit for passing. I've had that be an issue several times.


----------



## Mike

I just had my first drive with 20.13 today, a total of 55 kms on two lane secondary highways with a posted limit of 80 kph and a historically normal TACC set speed of 90 kph.

I am obviously in the minority opinion, but using TACC today, the car was even more shy around curves.



ibgeek said:


> Where a human would develop a "feel" for how hard they could drive their car in to a corner, Tesla has sensors and has done the math to know exactly how fast it can enter the corner. I will take exact over "feel" any day.





Garlan Garner said:


> FSD is progressing just fine with me.


The car was slowing down from 90 kph thru curves it used to easily take at higher speeds...and I have been on those same curves, manually, at 100 kph with no issue in the past, so I disagree that the sensors and mathematics know _exactly_ how fast it can enter a curve.

On my drive home, I drove with no TACC and comfortably drove at 100 kph around all the curves in question.

IMO, on two lane roads anyways, the software is retrograding.

I have a total of 500 kms of freeway driving tomorrow (posted limit 100 kph) and I'm certain it will easily handle all those curves at its historically normal autopilot set speed of 120 kph.


----------



## NickJonesS71

ibgeek said:


> I will take exact over "feel" any day.


I take moving at the flow of traffic over exact. It slows down way too much in my findings and impeedes human traffic flow


----------



## ibgeek

NickJonesS71 said:


> I take moving at the flow of traffic over exact. It slows down way too much in my findings and impedes human traffic flow


If you re-read my post, the top section of my post where I mention exact vs feel is in regards to Anticipation being simple to program once you have all of the variables. A statement that is absolutely correct.
Now as to human flow. That falls in line with the bottom part of my comment.

I just felt the need to correct the context.


----------



## ibgeek

Mike said:


> I just had my first drive with 20.13 today, a total of 55 kms on two lane secondary highways with a posted limit of 80 kph and a historically normal TACC set speed of 90 kph.
> 
> I am obviously in the minority opinion, but using TACC today, the car was even more shy around curves.
> 
> The car was slowing down from 90 kph thru curves it used to easily take at higher speeds...and I have been on those same curves, manually, at 100 kph with no issue in the past, so I disagree that the sensors and mathematics know _exactly_ how fast it can enter a curve.
> 
> On my drive home, I drove with no TACC and comfortably drove at 100 kph around all the curves in question.
> 
> IMO, on two lane roads anyways, the software is retrograding.
> 
> I have a total of 500 kms of freeway driving tomorrow (posted limit 100 kph) and I'm certain it will easily handle all those curves at its historically normal autopilot set speed of 120 kph.


Recent changes in the code were put in place to mandate that the car NEVER veer out of a lane during a sharp curve. Initially to accomplish this they are taking a conservative approach. And actually, as far as I can tell, following safe speed guidelines which are almost always much slower than real world use. There is a road that test AP on that is a 2 lane highway with many very sharp curves. Up until this update I could never make the whole road without it crossing the center divide on 2 turns. Now it makes the trip without any issue at all. And honestly I am happy with how much it slows in these corners.

I do want to make one more comment, make sure that you are not seeing issues introduced by your local laws like is/was (not sure if it has been fixed yet) the case with the UK and other locations limiting turns and auto lane changes.

Lastly a lot of this comes down to personal preference. If I'm doing the speed limit and someone doesn't like it. That's too bad. I typically do between 5 and 10 over but sometimes if the music is just right and I'm not ready to go home. I just set the AP to the limit and make sure to keep out of the right lanes where applicable.


----------



## Garlan Garner

ibgeek said:


> Recent changes in the code were put in place to mandate that the car NEVER veer out of a lane during a sharp curve.


Where can I find information on that?

Who said that?


----------



## Mike

I ran two, 250 km legs on the 401 today.

I re-selected "Mad Max" prior to the trip (and, like .16.x, had to reset my interior lights onto automatic ).

Lane changes much more fluid, was very happy with that.

Only two issues:

1. If caught in a very slow lane and the system wants to get into another lane that is fast flowing, the car is still too timid. I had to execute a manual maneuver twice to catch the traffic opening without pissing anyone off, and

2. The car still needs to look ahead. I canceled about 20 lane change confirmations because I would have had to get back into my current lane within the next 10 seconds if I had let the car switch lanes.

Other than that, I was satisfied with the run.

Conditions: sunny, light to moderate traffic (still quiet because of COVID), 22C, light cross wind.


----------



## ibgeek

Garlan Garner said:


> Where can I find information on that?
> 
> Who said that?


I said that. I do this from time to time. Going to have to take my word on it. Or not.


----------



## Garlan Garner

ibgeek said:


> I said that. I do this from time to time. Going to have to take my word on it. Or not.


We need facts from TESLA about things like "mandates" or it just isn't true.

Tesla mandated it - or they didn't. There are only 2 options.

I believe that there is so much confusion about Tesla because of things they have or have not actually said. It would probably be best to pre-cursor comments like this as "I think" and not "They said".


----------



## sduck

ibgeek said:


> I said that. I do this from time to time. Going to have to take my word on it. Or not.


You do seem to have a running narrative that strongly implies that you either have a really good inside connection, or are yourself an insider at tesla. I'd ask you to clarify, but it's pretty obvious you won't or can't. However, can you use your inside connection to get something done about the USB audio system? It's been languishing unfinished in its original "borrowed code from 2003" state since the very beginning. Perhaps they can use a portion of the the engineering time that adds the new games to fix this? If one or more of the actual engineers/Elon actually used the USB audio system for any extended length of time exclusively they would find out what a sorry state it's in. If they need details they can get in touch with me.

I'm asking you to do this because there doesn't seem to be any official way to get the attention of the software engineers - they've engineered a wall around them.


----------



## ibgeek

sduck said:


> You do seem to have a running narrative that strongly implies that you either have a really good inside connection, or are yourself an insider at tesla. I'd ask you to clarify, but it's pretty obvious you won't or can't. However, can you use your inside connection to get something done about the USB audio system? It's been languishing unfinished in its original "borrowed code from 2003" state since the very beginning. Perhaps they can use a portion of the the engineering time that adds the new games to fix this? If one or more of the actual engineers/Elon actually used the USB audio system for any extended length of time exclusively they would find out what a sorry state it's in. If they need details they can get in touch with me.
> 
> I'm asking you to do this because there doesn't seem to be any official way to get the attention of the software engineers - they've engineered a wall around them.


I know a few people at Tesla and we talk fairly regularly. I can bring it up but I can't promise anything will come from it. Can you PM me a detailed explanation of the issues you are having? 
From my limited use of this form of audio storage I found that for me, it worked but the interface was very clumsy and difficult to navigate. Also there were frequent codec issues that prevented many MP3's from playing.


----------



## ibgeek

Garlan Garner said:


> We need facts from TESLA about things like "mandates" or it just isn't true.
> 
> Tesla mandated it - or they didn't. There are only 2 options.
> 
> I believe that there is so much confusion about Tesla because of things they have or have not actually said. It would probably be best to pre-cursor comments like this as "I think" and not "They said".


Many times I come in to some information that I have permission to put in these forums but only if I do it very carefully. I understand that you and others are skeptical but it's a case of I do it that way or I don't do it at all. And I have been given incorrect info in the past. Mostly because what Tesla is doing on Monday doesn't necessarily represent what they are doing on Tuesday. I'll never do anything that will expose my contacts as it could adversely affect their livelihood.


----------



## Mike

sduck said:


> You do seem to have a running narrative that strongly implies that you either have a really good inside connection, or are yourself an insider at tesla. I'd ask you to clarify, but it's pretty obvious you won't or can't. However, can you use your inside connection to get something done about the USB audio system? It's been languishing unfinished in its original "borrowed code from 2003" state since the very beginning. Perhaps they can use a portion of the the engineering time that adds the new games to fix this? If one or more of the actual engineers/Elon actually used the USB audio system for any extended length of time exclusively they would find out what a sorry state it's in. If they need details they can get in touch with me.
> 
> I'm asking you to do this because there doesn't seem to be any official way to get the attention of the software engineers - they've engineered a wall around them.


Moderators: look up, over there...no, there...let me come over and you'll see what Im talking about...

While the moderators are busy looking over there....

My pet software peeve from day one...walk away lock should be able to turn off at home base automatically (like sentry mode).

And my pet software peeve since V9 came along...the estimated % SOC at destination icon should always be displayed next to the ETA.

Gotta run before the moderators catch up to me...


----------



## Mr. Spacely

Mike said:


> My pet software peeve from day one...walk away lock should be able to turn off at home base automatically (like sentry mode).


I agree!


----------



## iChris93

Mike said:


> My pet software peeve from day one...walk away lock should be able to turn off at home base automatically (like sentry mode).


----------



## Garlan Garner

Mike said:


> Moderators: look up, over there...no, there...let me come over and you'll see what Im talking about...
> 
> While the moderators are busy looking over there....
> 
> My pet software peeve from day one...walk away lock should be able to turn off at home base automatically (like sentry mode).
> 
> And my pet software peeve since V9 came along...the estimated % SOC at destination icon should always be displayed next to the ETA.
> 
> Gotta run before the moderators catch up to me...


What would you do if you parked in your driveway? Not lock the car?

I'm not sure I would like to geofence security. Even thought I would never use the feature....I wouldn't want the possibility of it failing - keeping my car unlocked.

Ok if sentry fails.....At least my car is secure. 
Ok if "xyz" feature fails......At least my car is secure.


----------



## littlD

Mike said:


> Moderators: look up, over there...no, there...let me come over and you'll see what Im talking about...
> 
> While the moderators are busy looking over there....
> 
> My pet software peeve from day one...walk away lock should be able to turn off at home base automatically (like sentry mode).
> 
> And my pet software peeve since V9 came along...the estimated % SOC at destination icon should always be displayed next to the ETA.
> 
> Gotta run before the moderators catch up to me...


Tweet Elon!


----------



## garsh

Let's try to keep the discussion of "wanted" features in the appropriate thread:
Which software updates are you wanting/expecting from your Model 3?

Please use this thread only to discuss the 2020.20 versions of software.
Thanks.


----------



## bwilson4web

Ok, buy a cheap, second, cell phone and load the Tesla App. Then leave it in the car, turn on, so the doors won't lock.

Bob Wilson


----------



## JWardell

20.20.12 arrived last night and today the flickering headlights came back driving to work...haven't seen those in a while!
Seems like they were flashing while driving under a bridge..like their light sensing debounce was broken.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

JWardell said:


> 20.20.12 arrived last night and today the flickering headlights came back driving to work...haven't seen those in a while!
> Seems like they were flashing while driving under a bridge..like their light sensing debounce was broken.


That flickering drove me batty in 2018. Almost as maddening as phantom braking. Hope it's fixed quickly.

Unrelated, but if you type 'phantom braking' in Google, you'll never ever guess what the top suggestion is 😀


----------



## styleruk

20.20.12 arrived in UK, love the new game, although I'm not a big fan of the games on my m3, I occasionally play chess when I pull over to drink my coffee on my commute and fallout shelter suits the screen well I think. Anyway, no update to the 'non-lane-change' issue we have in Europe. you still have to indicate to tell it to swap etc... and the summon is still as frustrating as can be, again, it's an EU thing.
Have noticed the boot does not unlock when I walk up to the car every time now. Was left trying in the pouring rain this morning and then had to open my phone in the rain and unlock the car to open the boot (trunk). That's irritating, and I uttered 'gonna get me one of them key fobs so I don't have to stand in the poxy rain like I'm trying to break into my own car'. Not sure if it's the update that has caused it but thought I'd mention it here, never had the issue before.


----------



## garsh

styleruk said:


> Have noticed the boot does not unlock when I walk up to the car every time now.


Usually a phone issue. What phone do you have?


----------



## wackojacko

Mike said:


> Moderators: look up, over there...no, there...let me come over and you'll see what Im talking about...
> 
> While the moderators are busy looking over there....
> 
> My pet software peeve from day one...walk away lock should be able to turn off at home base automatically (like sentry mode).
> 
> And my pet software peeve since V9 came along...the estimated % SOC at destination icon should always be displayed next to the ETA.
> 
> Gotta run before the moderators catch up to me...


https://electrek.co/2020/06/18/tesl-software-update-2020-24-new-features-camera/

I think they solved your walk away lock issue


----------



## Mike

Garlan Garner said:


> What would you do if you parked in your driveway? Not lock the car?
> 
> I'm not sure I would like to geofence security. Even thought I would never use the feature....I wouldn't want the possibility of it failing - keeping my car unlocked.
> 
> Ok if sentry fails.....At least my car is secure.
> Ok if "xyz" feature fails......At least my car is secure.


99.999% of the time my car is parked in the garage. So I'll deal with it 

As for the car being secure: about eight months ago, there was an update that surreptitiously turned off walk away lock after the update was installed and there was about a week where folks (including me) discussed it on Reddit (sorry, no link). Thus, my desire to also have the lock icon "yellow" anytime walk away lock is not active (similar tool used in modern aviation when "normal law" is superseded by "alternate law" and an applicable control icon glows yellow versus white (or green).


----------



## tivoboy

wackojacko said:


> https://electrek.co/2020/06/18/tesl-software-update-2020-24-new-features-camera/
> 
> I think they solved your walk away lock issue


I wonder if there is going to be enough in the WAL function to do things like make sure Sentry is off (as many have it set to HOME to be off so as to conserve power) as well as things like dashcam not to continously record - not sure if that is a home type issue or a car is locked issue that it would turn off. Something tells me it will take a few iterations of this to get it not to unneccesarily use some extra power when WAL isn't on.


----------



## Karlsays

Has anyone had any issues with Sentry Mode since the 2020.20.12 update?? Ever since I installed, Sentry Mode has been going off with false positives non-stop. I had 54 instances the other morning, and another 48 this morning. I have rebooted multiple times, left Sentry turned off for a day or two, but when I turn it back on, it starts flipping out again.

I've also noticed that the car isn't unlocking when I try to open it several times since the update. I have to open the app. I've rebooted my phone, a couple of times too, and haven't ever consistently had the issue before, only randomly now and again.


----------



## Mike

Karlsays said:


> Has anyone had any issues with Sentry Mode since the 2020.20.12 update?? Ever since I installed, Sentry Mode has been going off with false positives non-stop. I had 54 instances the other morning, and another 48 this morning. I have rebooted multiple times, left Sentry turned off for a day or two, but when I turn it back on, it starts flipping out again.
> 
> I've also noticed that the car isn't unlocking when I try to open it several times since the update. I have to open the app. I've rebooted my phone, a couple of times too, and haven't ever consistently had the issue before, only randomly now and again.


FWIW: about 18 months ago, someone on Reddit (and IIRC this forum) recommended a few additional steps to complete prior to and after a software update to clear up some random issues that may pop up from time to time with reception of a new software version.

1. Remove the Sentry Mode thumb drive before starting the update,
2. After the update, complete a "twin scroll wheel" (twin thumb) reset, then
3. Complete a full power down using the safety and security dialog box, making sure you do NOT do anything that will have the car use any power for 120 seconds. A trick to ensure a true full power down has occured is to begin a timer once you power down, then at 30 seconds you should hear the HVAC fan shut down, then 90 seconds after that hear one more sound from the HVAC system as a temperature blend door within the system moves to a neutral (null) position. During this 120 second period, do not move anything, open anything or touch anything that will use any energy, and 
4. Restart the car and reinstall the thumb drive.

Edit: spelling

YMMV


----------



## gary in NY

It occurred to me after a 130m trip on Wednesday that the last few updates have turned off my navigation voice and interior lights. I know I've never consciously turned either off. I usually only use nav on longer trips, even when I know the route, because of the ETA and energy stats. But when I need the directions, well that's when I like the voice because I'll usually miss the turn if not reminded. 

My other observation is that the wh/m has been averaging 230 on recent trips. Despite the summer conditions, I don't remember them ever dropping this low last year. That's over 4 miles per kWh. (I'm not a speed demon - usually limit plus 5) Impressive efficiency. I didn't have to stop to supercharge on either leg of my recent 525m trip (about 260m each leg).


----------



## Tesla blue Y

garsh said:


> Usually a phone issue. What phone do you have?


I frequently check for phone app updates which seems to solve access issues.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Took a 100 mile road trip today to visit Mom. Half the trip was on Interstate, the rest on state and country roads. Only on Interstate was I able to use AP at 6 mph over the limit. Anything else required going the speed limit. I thought this was just in city limits, but highways? I'll be glad to see that limitation go away.


----------



## garsh

I just now noticed that one car has received 2020.20.15, according to TeslaFi.
Added to the poll and OP.


----------



## NickJonesS71

I've noticed that my backup camera is VERY dark at night with 2020.20.12. I haven't seen this reported by anyone here. It usually takes 5 seconds or so then the image lightens up and it's very clear. It seems like an auto brightness or contrast setting in the camera is happening. 

I've rebooted the car just to see but no luck. Haven't driven much still this month so no big deal but it's a step back I've noticed


----------



## styleruk

garsh said:


> Usually a phone issue. What phone do you have?


I have the galaxy Z flip. Always worked before the update though.


----------



## garsh

styleruk said:


> I have the galaxy Z flip. Always worked before the update though.


For whatever reason, having both the phone and car undergo various software updates seems to sometimes cause things to stop working.

Try following these instructions and see if they help:


NR4P said:


> As an owner for two years and have both iOS and Android phones, I experienced great success with the BT unlock feature and over time, degraded performance. Meaning it wouldn't work without lighting up the phone or launching the App. From 100% effective to 20% effective over time.
> 
> I found a way into Tesla HQ and have their attention. Engineering has an investigation open.
> For anyone with this issue on an Android or iPhone here's what they suggest we try.
> 
> Delete Phone Key parings in vehicle
> Delete the Tesla app
> Re-download the Tesla app
> Re-pair your phone as a key
> I have 2 phones where I did this (one is 3 years old) and one where I have not for comparison.
> The 2 phones are perfect, again. Even in my pockets.
> 
> This could explain why if you get a new phone, everything is perfect.
> 
> Let's track any degradation over time. Chime in with success or failure and as the weeks and months go on, lets see what happens. I can provide feedback to the mother ship.
> 
> Disclaimer: Your body can still affect performance. If you have one of those bodies and removing the phone and holding it solves your problem, the above probably won't help you.


----------



## styleruk

Seems to be working fine now. Very odd.


----------



## JDM3

Still stuck on 20.12. Got my HW3 two weeks ago and was really hoping to start playing with the in city Autosteer. Hope to see the update notification soon.


----------



## Yanquetino

On a day trip yesterday, we noticed that Autopilot is exhibiting some weird, scary behaviors like in updates from months ago: braking unexpectedly, starting to change lanes and then suddenly veering back, taking us into slower lanes when the traffic ahead of us is clearly going faster, way too much slowing down on curves. I sure hope 2020.24.6.1 restores the smoother, more reliable behaviors of the previous version.


----------



## Mike

Yanquetino said:


> On a day trip yesterday, we noticed that Autopilot is exhibiting some weird, scary behaviors like in updates from months ago: braking unexpectedly, starting to change lanes and then suddenly veering back, taking us into slower lanes when the traffic ahead of us is clearly going faster, way too much slowing down on curves. I sure hope 2020.24.6.1 restores the smoother, more reliable behaviors of the previous version.


To add to that list:

1. The WiFi to LTE handoff for first start of the day seems to have a one in four chance of failing. And last week, parked overnight with no WiFi connection to the car, my phone app wouldn't connect...using my card key to get in, I saw the LTE icon showed the line struck thru the unfilled bars. Twin scroll resets fixes it. My mobile repair guy is investigating, and

2. If the car is unlocked and sound asleep and I don't have my phone as key with me, when I open the trunk with the latch over the rear license plate, the interior trunk lights do not come on unless I reclose and immediately reopen the trunk lid.


----------



## azriaziz

im on an X 2020 with 2020.20.12. first week is ok.

on my second week with this update, my GPS is stuck, instrument cluster only shows my car with radar. no more visualizations, stop lights, lane markings, etc.

AP works, TACC works... but without visuals... only radar showing the proximity to other objects around the car. 

did steering wheel reset, foot brake reset, power off overnight reset. nothing works.

i read on tesla motor club forums under gps stuck, a few other ppl are also facing the same issues. no gps, no visuals on instrument cluster.

seems like this issue also popped up a few years back and was fixed by a new fw or tesla pushing a gps reset or tesla pushing a firmware update again.

car was working perfectly... and it just happened out of the blue.


----------



## JWardell

I've experienced a bug four times now in .20.12 where I've had to reboot while driving.
The phone navigation tries to play a sound through bluetooth, the car puts up the phone bluetooth call graphic and pauses the music, then gets stuck there, and no sound ever works again. No bluetooth audio, no music, not even blinkers. It often also has trouble playing the current song and will skip to the next and then play silently.
Anyone else experience this?


----------



## ibgeek

JWardell said:


> I've experienced a bug four times now in .20.12 where I've had to reboot while driving.
> The phone navigation tries to play a sound through bluetooth, the car puts up the phone bluetooth call graphic and pauses the music, then gets stuck there, and no sound ever works again. No bluetooth audio, no music, not even blinkers. It often also has trouble playing the current song and will skip to the next and then play silently.
> Anyone else experience this?


Never saw that one. Good news is you shouldn't stay on that build for much longer. And the 24.6.1 build is a good one.


----------



## azriaziz

JWardell said:


> I've experienced a bug four times now in .20.12 where I've had to reboot while driving.
> The phone navigation tries to play a sound through bluetooth, the car puts up the phone bluetooth call graphic and pauses the music, then gets stuck there, and no sound ever works again. No bluetooth audio, no music, not even blinkers. It often also has trouble playing the current song and will skip to the next and then play silently.
> Anyone else experience this?


i noticed alot of issues with spotify... errors for almost every other song.


----------



## Gatica

JWardell said:


> I've experienced a bug four times now in .20.12 where I've had to reboot while driving.
> The phone navigation tries to play a sound through bluetooth, the car puts up the phone bluetooth call graphic and pauses the music, then gets stuck there, and no sound ever works again. No bluetooth audio, no music, not even blinkers. It often also has trouble playing the current song and will skip to the next and then play silently.
> Anyone else experience this?


I have experienced this issue a few times though it was triggered when trying to answer an incoming call on the Tesla screen (reboot was the only thing to fix the audio).

Unfortunately, I also experienced this running 24.6.1 as well, so this bug is still present.


----------



## SimonMatthews

JWardell said:


> I've experienced a bug four times now in .20.12 where I've had to reboot while driving.
> The phone navigation tries to play a sound through bluetooth, the car puts up the phone bluetooth call graphic and pauses the music, then gets stuck there, and no sound ever works again. No bluetooth audio, no music, not even blinkers. It often also has trouble playing the current song and will skip to the next and then play silently.
> Anyone else experience this?


I had a similar experience. I was playing music using the built-in Slacker and then I started a phone call. As soon as the ring tone should have been output, the sound died. All sound died: even the sound that indicates flashing of the turn signals.


----------



## Mike

azriaziz said:


> i noticed alot of issues with spotify... errors for almost every other song.


I've given up on using the native Spotify, I'm back to streaming from my phone.


----------



## SimonMatthews

SimonMatthews said:


> I had a similar experience. I was playing music using the built-in Slacker and then I started a phone call. As soon as the ring tone should have been output, the sound died. All sound died: even the sound that indicates flashing of the turn signals.


Today, I experienced another audio failure. The microphone wasn't working.


----------



## DocScott

I have a M3 with AP and HW 2.5, operating on 2020.20.12.

Yesterday, two different times, I entered an intersection on AP, going straight, after the light had turned yellow.

Both times, AP gave me three rapid high-pitched warning beeps, and gave me the red "take over immediately" message, but did not disengage.

It's crystal clear to me that even HW 2.5 has some ability to "see" traffic lights, and is programmed to react to them. 

Incidentally, it didn't do this if the light turned yellow after I entered the intersection, even if the front camera could still see the light.

Another thing I learned from this is that I run yellow lights a lot.


----------



## DocScott

DocScott said:


> I have a M3 with AP and HW 2.5, operating on 2020.20.12.
> 
> Yesterday, two different times, I entered an intersection on AP, going straight, after the light had turned yellow.
> 
> Both times, AP gave me three rapid high-pitched warning beeps, and gave me the red "take over immediately" message, but did not disengage.
> 
> It's crystal clear to me that even HW 2.5 has some ability to "see" traffic lights, and is programmed to react to them.
> 
> Incidentally, it didn't do this if the light turned yellow after I entered the intersection, even if the front camera could still see the light.
> 
> Another thing I learned from this is that I run yellow lights a lot.


And today, while stopped at a red light behind a couple of cars and on AP, not only did I see the take control message but it showed a little red light in the corner of it. That's probably there every time this happens, but since I was stopped at a light it was easier to pay attention.


----------



## JWardell

Boo... been trying to fetch update to 2020.24.x for a week or so. Finally it starts downloading...2020.20.17! Argh. Why are they giving me this old stuff!

PS @garsh need to add .17 to the voting


----------



## kornerz

JWardell said:


> Boo... been trying to fetch update to 2020.24.x for a week or so. Finally it starts downloading...2020.20.17! Argh. Why are they giving me this old stuff!
> 
> PS @garsh need to add .17 to the voting


Literally the same for me this morning. 2020.20.12 -> .17 appeared.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Same. Totally lame.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Thanks for taking one for the team and remember you can only beat a dead horse for so long.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Confirmed that 2020.20.17 adds nothing functionality wise above 2020.20.12.


----------



## cain04

Needsdecaf said:


> Confirmed that 2020.20.17 adds nothing functionality wise above 2020.20.12.


in Surprised that I received this too when I was expecting a .24.xx update.

out of curiosity, is anyone on the 20.17 update experiencing any of the following issues:

- issues with Sentry mode including videos not recording to USB despite sentry mode alerts on display

- iOS app not notifying that a software update is available when connected or not connected to wifi. You have to go into the car and check for an update for the prompt to come up.

Thanks!


----------



## Needsdecaf

cain04 said:


> in Surprised that I received this too when I was expecting a .24.xx update.
> 
> out of curiosity, is anyone on the 20.17 update experiencing any of the following issues:
> 
> - issues with Sentry mode including videos not recording to USB despite sentry mode alerts on display
> 
> - iOS app not notifying that a software update is available when connected or not connected to wifi. You have to go into the car and check for an update for the prompt to come up.
> 
> Thanks!


Haven't used Sentry mode in a while. Noticed my dash cam icon had turned off. Had to pull the drive and replace and it re-started.

Yest to the second item. But honestly that's nothing new.


----------



## JeffC

Anyone else with Model 3 Hardware 2.5 stuck on Firmware 2020.20.12?

(On the other hand, looking at some of the issues above, maybe it's ok being on 20.12 for now....  )


----------



## evannole

JeffC said:


> Anyone else with Model 3 Hardware 2.5 stuck on Firmware 2020.20.12?
> 
> (On the other hand, looking at some of the issues above, maybe it's ok being on 20.12 for now....  )


Yup, I have been on 2020.20.12 for quite a while now. Should be getting HW3 sometime soon, but it's currently on backorder. No big deal, considering that I am driving probably fewer than 15 miles a week right now.


----------



## undergrove

JWardell said:


> I've experienced a bug four times now in .20.12 where I've had to reboot while driving.
> The phone navigation tries to play a sound through bluetooth, the car puts up the phone bluetooth call graphic and pauses the music, then gets stuck there, and no sound ever works again. No bluetooth audio, no music, not even blinkers. It often also has trouble playing the current song and will skip to the next and then play silently.
> Anyone else experience this?


We have had this happen multiple times. The phone call window comes up at the bottom with the hang up button red. There is no actual call and you clicking the hang up button does nothing. Radio and all streaming windows are not responsive--no sound. Needs a full power down and 2 button reset to restore functions.


----------



## Needsdecaf

undergrove said:


> We have had this happen multiple times. The phone call window comes up at the bottom with the hang up button red. There is no actual call and you clicking the hang up button does nothing. Radio and all streaming windows are not responsive--no sound. Needs a full power down and 2 button reset to restore functions.


Yes. I had that happen several times in the last week. Reboot on the move fixed it, or even at times it fixed itself.


----------



## SimonMatthews

JeffC said:


> Anyone else with Model 3 Hardware 2.5 stuck on Firmware 2020.20.12?
> 
> (On the other hand, looking at some of the issues above, maybe it's ok being on 20.12 for now....  )


Yes. Still on 2020.20.12 here.


----------



## Sg333

Just updated to 20.17.

Voice function for music goes to search screen


----------



## JWardell

Well I can report that 20.17 still hast the same bluetooth audio lockup issue.


----------



## cain04

Needsdecaf said:


> Haven't used Sentry mode in a while. Noticed my dash cam icon had turned off. Had to pull the drive and replace and it re-started.
> 
> Yest to the second item. But honestly that's nothing new.


IS there any fix to getting the notifications about available updates on the phone through the app?

Also, I've been struggling with Sentry since 2020.12. It's not recording video, recording one second clips. Not as sensitive as it used to be. Yes;a was giving me a really hard time about trying to troubleshoot this and I found one Mobile tech that is helping me but in general they do not want to help with anything sentry related. Any experiences or suggestion would be great. Thank you.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

cain04 said:


> IS there any fix to getting the notifications about available updates on the phone through the app?
> 
> Also, I've been struggling with Sentry since 2020.12. It's not recording video, recording one second clips. Not as sensitive as it used to be. Yes;a was giving me a really hard time about trying to troubleshoot this and I found one Mobile tech that is helping me but in general they do not want to help with anything sentry related. Any experiences or suggestion would be great. Thank you.


When that happens, I just unplug and replug the drive and it usually fixes the problem. I've noticed dashcam problems like this in the past few releases (though this may be because I was using an ext4 partition for TeslaCam...)


----------



## JeffC

JeffC said:


> Anyone else with Model 3 Hardware 2.5 stuck on Firmware 2020.20.12?
> 
> (On the other hand, looking at some of the issues above, maybe it's ok being on 20.12 for now....  )


To follow up, I just got 2020.24.6.4 today. TBH I don't mind getting the updates later if it means they're better tested and more patched. Yet at the same time, I have the "Software Update Preference" set to Advanced, so I guess I'm a little conflicted.


----------



## JeffC

cain04 said:


> IS there any fix to getting the notifications about available updates on the phone through the app?
> 
> Also, I've been struggling with Sentry since 2020.12. It's not recording video, recording one second clips. Not as sensitive as it used to be. Yes;a was giving me a really hard time about trying to troubleshoot this and I found one Mobile tech that is helping me but in general they do not want to help with anything sentry related. Any experiences or suggestion would be great. Thank you.


Given that Sentry Mode presumably uses the Neural Network, I'd guess it's somewhat of a work in progress and subject to updates as the fleet system learns, and/or software gets updated. It's both beta (software) and still being trained.

In case anyone doesn't know, lots of functions use the neural network on Teslas: headlight dimming, windshield wipers, autopilot, sentry mode, etc. That's presumably a major reason why Sentry mode uses so much energy (with HW 2.5 at least; HW 3 is far more powerful or more energy efficient, depending on how it's used).


----------



## JeffC

JeanDeBarraux said:


> When that happens, I just unplug and replug the drive and it usually fixes the problem. I've noticed dashcam problems like this in the past few releases (though this may be because I was using an ext4 partition for TeslaCam...)


Generally speaking, it's safest to unmount a drive before unplugging it. Different filesystems vary in their tolerance to being arbitrarily unplugged. Worst case can lead to file or disk corruption.

P.S. For anyone having disk like problems with USB/flash drives plugged into Teslas, be sure to use a good quality drive that's quite fast. Tesla mentions this in their documentation.


----------



## SimonMatthews

JeffC said:


> Generally speaking, it's safest to unmount a drive before unplugging it. Different filesystems vary in their tolerance to being arbitrarily unplugged. Worst case can lead to file or disk corruption.
> 
> P.S. For anyone having disk like problems with USB/flash drives plugged into Teslas, be sure to use a good quality drive that's quite fast. Tesla mentions this in their documentation.


My recommendation is to get an M.2 SATA drive and put it in a USB enclosure.


----------



## JeffC

SimonMatthews said:


> My recommendation is to get an M.2 SATA drive and put it in a USB enclosure.


Agree. FWIW I'm using a SATA drive in a USB enclosure. It works well. (One nice thing about using a SATA enclosure is that the short USB cable puts less strain on the USB connectors.)

My main point was that Tesla has some specific performance recommendations (requirements?) for flash drives.


----------



## SimonMatthews

JeffC said:


> Agree. FWIW I'm using a SATA drive in a USB enclosure. It works well. (One nice thing about using a SATA enclosure is that the short USB cable puts less strain on the USB connectors.)


That's why I like the M.2 drives: much smaller and lighter means less strain on the USB connector.


----------



## garsh

According to TeslaFi, less than 7% of the fleet remains on a version of 2020.20.*.
I'm unpinning this thread and removing the "current" tag.


----------



## Madmolecule

After almost a year im the beta program, I finally got FSD with a .17 release. Honestly the first drive did amazingly well, pulling out of my neighborhood and taking a left on a busy four-lane which currently has traffic cones. I drove it to the car wash and it was almost perfect. After leaving the car wash it did take a wrong turn, maybe the GPS calibrating, and then instead of a U-turn it made a left into a school. This was all shortly after the car wash so I really don’t know. It did seem very smooth and I have everything set to the most aggressive settings. I am excited to finally play with this and see if it’s a gimmick or a game changer feature


----------



## littlD

Madmolecule said:


> After almost a year im the beta program, I finally got FSD with a .17 release. Honestly the first drive did amazingly well, pulling out of my neighborhood and taking a left on a busy four-lane which currently has traffic cones. I drove it to the car wash and it was almost perfect. After leaving the car wash it did take a wrong turn, maybe the GPS calibrating, and then instead of a U-turn it made a left into a school. This was all shortly after the car wash so I really don’t know. It did seem very smooth and I have everything set to the most aggressive settings. I am excited to finally play with this and see if it’s a gimmick or a game changer feature


It's a long standing pet peeve of mine for FSD since 10.2... lane selection.

Hopefully after AI day the team can focus on that next!


----------

